# Question on setting up Eye One Display 2 for Mac?



## Kaldenhk (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder if any expert out can help me out. I am using a MacBook Pro Plus a Apple Cinema Display. I have just brought the Eye One Display 2, I am able to use the Advanced mode to calibrate my MBP but for the ACD there is one step I don’t understand. For the RGB adjustment do I just skip this part? I choose RGB present just to see what happens, but I can’t adjust anything to change to setting to match the preset of 5'''? Any help is much appreciated!

Also I can’t seen to launch the Monitor Validator application, anyone having the same problem? I am running Mac OS 1'.5.2

Cheers
Kwok


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Kwok, welcome to the forum!

Yes, just skip the RGB adjustment.  There are no RGB controls on either the MacBook Pro or the ACD.  The profile will make any adjustments you need.

You probably want to go for a target of about 12' cd/n and native white point generally gets me the best results (or 65'' if you prefer).


----------



## Kaldenhk (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Victoria,

Thanks very much for that. I will use the native white point as you have suggested. Can you explain to me about 'target of 12' cd/n'? What is that and how do I do it.

Cheers
Kwok


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry Kwok.  I meant the brightness setting - advanced mode will ask you what brightness to aim for, and you want between 1''-12' generally speaking.


----------



## Kaldenhk (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks very much Victoria, I will give it a go.

Cheers
Kwok


----------

